# orange beach and gulf shores reports



## armyguardus251 (Jul 18, 2016)

is there anything going on in these areas lately


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Ladyfish & whiting mostly with a mix of bluefish, blue runner some redfish & trout, occasional flounder and pompano.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to post a report shortly


----------

